# Android phones & related items



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2011)

Question for the Android peeps for u75, is it worth getting an Android phone now (the Desire looks nice but it's nearly a year old) and if so what one? If it's better to wait for the newer handsets which are the one's the consider?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought a Desire a few weeks ago and i like it aside from battery issues - i guess it depends whether you are going to be prepared to pay more for what should be better phones..


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd wait till April - there's a load of new phones being unveiled at the Barcelona mobile conference soon, typically some of the phones make it on to market around the easter period.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd definitely wait: the new Motorola and LG handsets look absolutely _fantastic. _


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2011)

The LG Optimus 2x (£450) was the one I was interested in but having read some of the early reviews I'll think I'll hold off until at least it's had it's first firmware update (or Modaco push out a custom rom)

The camera is a so-so and the wi-fi is a bit shonky according to this review..

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/lg-optimus-2x-review-50002111/

A good forum to keep up with views and capabilities on this phone here

http://androidforums.com/lg-optimus-2x/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 3, 2011)

I couldn't wait and went for the Streak. I love it. It seems to turn itself of every now and then, and it's not as easy to use as the iPhone, but it's more useful for me due to its enormous screen.

If they did an enormous screened iPhone I'd probably go for that though, tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2011)

Loving my Desire HD, but admit with new stuff around the corner it's no longer state of art.

The only problem with brand new phones is it's harder to get good discounts on the handset, but as iphone owner, I guess you're used to that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I want a phone that works well, doesn't crash, and has the apps I need. What's so bad about the Desire battery life? Is it worse than an iPhones?

Another thing, will the newer phones be running A OS 3.0 or is that tablets only?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's so bad about the Desire battery life? Is it worse than an iPhones?


 
It's only bad in the sense that all smartphones have crap battery life, the iphone is no better IME. Assume you get just one day and have to charge it every night and you'll be fine.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> OS 3.0 or is that tablets only?


 
Tablet only is my understanding, although I imagine the line is going to get pretty blurred soon.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I want a phone that works well, doesn't crash, and has the apps I need. What's so bad about the Desire battery life? Is it worse than an iPhones?
> 
> Another thing, will the newer phones be running A OS 3.0 or is that tablets only?


According to most tests, the Desire's battery is as good as/possibly slightly better than the iPhones4's. And, of course, it's removable. My Desire has crashed the grand total of once I think.

Android 3.0 is for tablets. Gingerbread (2.3) is the upcoming mobile OS upgrade.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2011)

editor said:


> According to most tests, the Desire's battery is as good as/possibly slightly better than the iPhones4's. And, of course, it's removable. My Desire has crashed the grand total of once I think.



Is it easy to remove the battery? My main problem with the HD is how it to get in and out battery section.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2011)

G_S said:


> Is it easy to remove the battery? My main problem with the HD is how it to get in and out battery section.


Pretty easy - just yank off the back and swap 'em over.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's only bad in the sense that all smartphones have crap battery life, the iphone is no better IME. Assume you get just one day and have to charge it every night and you'll be fine.



Ah right so pretty much the same then, yeah it's annoying but you're right smartphones aren't known these days for great battery life...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Pretty easy - just yank off the back and swap 'em over.


 
I've never bothered to buy a second batter, found that having an extra power pack in various places does the job...


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2011)

I just keep spare batteries in both my backpacks and they've come in *very* handy on occasion.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Android 3.0 is for tablets. Gingerbread (2.3) is the upcoming mobile OS upgrade.


 
Ah so 2.3 (I hate to use these stupid names for OSes, same goes for calling Mac OS X 'snow leopard'!) will be the latest for at least the next six months?

Another question for those with handsets by different makers: how have you found getting the latest OS? Is it just pushed to you when it's available?


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm thinking about this, looks cheap & cheerful


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm thinking about this, looks cheap & cheerful


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't see anything?


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can't see anything?


 
Oops... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Varta-Backu...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0P557GE0VTWT3M9EP9KC



> The charger works from the USB In from a laptop or other device. Inside the charger is 2 high capacity AA batteries, once charged the Backup Charger can either be used to charge your device via its USB Out or if you prefer, you can remove the batteries and put them directly into your device. This flexibility means that you need never run out of charge at again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2011)

Very tempted by one of those, like the idea of being able to charge different devices and already have shit loads rechargeable AA's from my head torch fetish.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 3, 2011)

Defo wait.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2011)

Another very handy device for those who drive







Although mine is a cheap generic one from ebay.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah so 2.3 (I hate to use these stupid names for OSes, same goes for calling Mac OS X 'snow leopard'!) will be the latest for at least the next six months?
> 
> Another question for those with handsets by different makers: how have you found getting the latest OS? Is it just pushed to you when it's available?


If you get the Nexus S you'll have the latest update the second it's released. If you get an unlocked HTC handset, there'll be a slight wait while HTC test the updates. If you get a network branded version you'll have to wait a bit longer, or you can just root the thing and do whatever you like.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I want a phone that works well, doesn't crash, and has the apps I need. What's so bad about the Desire battery life? Is it worse than an iPhones?
> 
> Another thing, will the newer phones be running A OS 3.0 or is that tablets only?


 


beesonthewhatnow said:


> Tablet only is my understanding, although I imagine the line is going to get pretty blurred soon.



3.0 is for tablets, but one of the Google guys (Rubin?) recently confirmed that there will be a phone optimised version of Honeycomb. 3.x?



editor said:


> According to most tests, the Desire's battery is as good as/possibly slightly better than the iPhones4's. And, of course, it's removable. My Desire has crashed the grand total of once I think.
> 
> Android 3.0 is for tablets. Gingerbread (2.3) is the upcoming mobile OS upgrade.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2011)

editor said:


> If you get the Nexus S you'll have the latest update the second it's released. If you get an unlocked HTC handset, there'll be a slight wait while HTC test the updates. If you get a network branded version you'll have to wait a bit longer, or you can just root the thing and do whatever you like.


 
Ah that clears things up nicely. How do you root your device?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah that clears things up nicely. How do you root your device?


 
Differs from device to device, but if yo head over to XDA-Developers forums there will be plenty of advice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Differs from device to device, but if yo head over to XDA-Developers forums there will be plenty of advice.


 
Cheers!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2011)

Again the joy of android. Was lucky to get a network unlocked phone, I'm happy with 2.2 at the moment, but if HTC don't get on the case I will be rooting.

Think I flashed my winmo phone within the first few weeks


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2011)

Honeycomb will come to Andrid phones at some point, but not for some time.



> At a press event on Wednesday, a Google spokesperson confirmed that Android 3.0 Honeycomb will not be made available for Android-powered smartphones, PC Magazine reports. The new Android 3.0 operating system was designed specifically for tablets, according to the report. Andrew Kovacs, a spokesman for Google, said that features from Honeycomb “will arrive on phones over time,” but he declined to elaborate on when Android smartphone users might expect these new features to begin rolling out to phones. Google gave an extensive demonstration of the Honeycomb operating system at its press event, highlighting exciting new features like the completely revamped UI and enhanced video calling. Some of the features might not translate well to smaller screens, but others would be welcome additions to smartphone versions of Android, which now rely heavily on third-party tweaks to aid usability.
> 
> UPDATE: It turns out there may have been a bit of*confusion*surrounding Kovacs’ comments at the Google event. Google reached out to clarify, supplying BGR with the following statement: “The version of Honeycomb we’ve shown is optimized for tablet form factors. All of the UI changes are the future of Android. Yesterday’s event focused on tablet form factors, which is where you’ll first see Honeycomb.”



http://www.bgr.com/2011/02/03/google-will-not-bring-honeycomb-to-smartphones/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 4, 2011)

If I was them I'd have used different product names or at least a bit more variation then numbers. 2.x is always going to sound behind 3.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2011)

Question: I have tons of music and films organised via iTunes (something like 35 gigs, maybe a bit more), is there an easy way to get this onto an Android phone? Without cable syncing how does it work? Also, will the meta data survive the transfer when played in a media player?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Honeycomb will come to Andrid phones at some point, but not for some time.


 
So, where does a high powered, large screen phone become a tablet?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Question: I have tons of music and films organised via iTunes (something like 35 gigs, maybe a bit more), is there an easy way to get this onto an Android phone? Without cable syncing how does it work? Also, will the meta data survive the transfer when played in a media player?



There's an app called Double Twist that claims to have Air-sync with iTunes. Never tried it myself though.

I like the Double Twist player on my phone but I haven't got around to downloading the app on my pc and synching with iTunes etc.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, where does a high powered, large screen phone become a tablet?


 
5 inches maybe?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's only bad in the sense that all smartphones have crap battery life, the iphone is no better IME. Assume you get just one day and have to charge it every night and you'll be fine.



Unless you hammer the net all morning then expect to be charging it mid-afternoon. 

I tend to carry my charger around with me nowadays.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Another very handy device for those who drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never seen those before 

what a simple but good idea they are


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 9, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> 5 inches maybe?


 
Na, my Streak is definitely a big phone rather than a small tablet.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2011)

Motorola Pro has something rather pleasing about it. I like the Treo-style keyboard.







http://www.wirefresh.com/motorola-pro-android-business-phone-headed-for-the-uk/


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's a listing of all the best new phones at MWC this year: http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...the-best-new-mobile-phones-at-mwc-2011-928803

They're all Android, natch.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Apparently there's now 300,000 Android devices activated _daily_!!!

http://www.macworld.co.uk/business/news/index.cfm?newsid=3261212


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

bah, i was going to get a desire hd today (after much deliberation) but now i'm not so sure. i can't wait til easter though!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> bah, i was going to get a desire hd today (after much deliberation) but now i'm not so sure. i can't wait til easter though!


 
Trouble is there's always something new just round the corner, just get whatever is the best at the time you want to buy


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah i know, it's just annoying, that's all. fuck it, i'm gonna just get the hd today


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 16, 2011)

Are all android phones touch-screen?

Something in me yearns for a proper key board.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Are all android phones touch-screen?
> 
> Something in me yearns for a proper key board.


 
http://www.htc.com/uk/product/desirez/overview.html

http://www.htc.com/uk/product/chacha/overview.html


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> bah, i was going to get a desire hd today (after much deliberation) but now i'm not so sure. i can't wait til easter though!


 
Thing is you can negotiate good deals on the desire hd at the moment, but come easter you wont be able to do the same as easily on whatever is just out. Anyway it's an ace phone, I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

right, i've done it, the desire hd will arrive on friday. GS - any good apps you wish to recommend? (and anyone else actually - limit it to 5 max please!! ta)

yay!! excited now


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Swiftkey and Winamp are good. 

I use the Google Navigation app that comes with it loads as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2011)

Ouch! Seems not everyone loves Android:



> “Android manufacturers are all just focused utterly on the tech, because they’re all hardware guys,” he says. “They don’t get software. They’ve tried to outdo Apple with hardware, but the problem is the customer doesn’t care. The Samsung Galaxy has done pretty well, but it’s just price-driven. It’s not desire-driven. There are no lines out the door to get a Galaxy. They’ve done all this work on branding, but the name doesn’t mean anything to consumers. It’s like calling a phone ‘Alpha Centauri’ or ‘Uranus.’”


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ouch! Seems not everyone loves Android:


 
Bollocks...The larger screen and metal body of my Desire HD made a massive part of my reasons for purchase.


----------



## grit (Feb 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ouch! Seems not everyone loves Android:


 
Says the CEO on INQ


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Says the CEO on INQ


 
Innit! Got him the news though didn't it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 17, 2011)

Getting back to netbooks roots or just plain ugly?








> NEC has debuted its first Android netbook, the humbly-named LifeTouch Note, in Japan. Spec-wise, the Note runs Android 2.2, has an NVIDIA Tegra 2 CPU, up to 8GB of memory, a 7-inch backlit (800 x 480 resolution) resistive touchscreen LCD, GPS, WiFi, SD and SDHC slots, and a 2 megapixel webcam. There will also be a 3G variety for a little extra cash, of course. Other than that, there's no word of when this will be available in Japan, but we do know that it start at around ¥45,000 (that's somewhere in the neighborhood of $540). Video demo is after the break, hit up the source for a huge, attractive gallery.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2011)

The age of the netbook is over...pointless release, fugly too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 17, 2011)

If the hinge was better designed and it had a capacitive screen, then maybe...nah fuck it, it looks shit


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 18, 2011)

My ipod touch-owning colleage was impressed this morning when he was finally able to connect to the internet with it at work through my desire z's hub feature.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The age of the netbook is over...pointless release, fugly too.


No it's not. Netbooks are still infinitely more useful and productive than iPads in several areas. And much cheaper too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

editor said:


> No it's not. Netbooks are still infinitely more useful and productive than iPads in several areas. And much cheaper too.


 
And sales are falling and will continue to as the tablet market takes off with more devices.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 18, 2011)

Out of interest, what's the current definition of a netbook?


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And sales are falling and will continue to as the tablet market takes off with more devices.


Of course, but that doesn't mean that tablets can replace netbooks for every task, or that people won't stop buying them, even if that market has peaked. Netbooks have clear advantages over tablets, and vice versa and people will continue to buy what suits their purpose best.


Global Stoner said:


> Out of interest, what's the current definition of a netbook?


'Pretty flexible' is the answer to that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 18, 2011)

I can squeeze a lot more out of my Orange San Francisco's camera using Vignette, than using the standard camera software that Orange provided. Yay Vignette!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 18, 2011)

Cool, my desire hd just arrived!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 18, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Cool, my desire hd just arrived!!


 
Sweet ain't they?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 18, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I can squeeze a lot more out of my Orange San Francisco's camera using Vignette, than using the standard camera software that Orange provided. Yay Vignette!


 
Innit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Of course, but that doesn't mean that tablets can replace netbooks for every task, or that people won't stop buying them, even if that market has peaked. Netbooks have clear advantages over tablets, and vice versa and people will continue to buy what suits their purpose best.
> 'Pretty flexible' is the answer to that.


 
Netbooks 'advantage' is pretty much coming to an end with the newer tablets being released, and that's the last nail in the era of the netbook. In a few years time you'll have as much luck buying a VHS player a netbook.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Netbooks 'advantage' is pretty much coming to an end with the newer tablets being released, and that's the last nail in the era of the netbook. In a few years time you'll have as much luck buying a VHS player a netbook.


You're not a journalist or a writer, are you? There is no way on earth I'd consider writing long articles or a book on the unresponsive screen of a tablet, no matter how k3wl it looks.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 18, 2011)

awesome... got the desire up and running now, it's lovely to use - certainly a step up from the nokia 6300 i've been using recently!

so, what's the most important stuff i should make sure i do re initial set up, really basic stuff - handy tips that you experienced users will have learned about by now. it's a great phone!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some suggestions for apps:-

_World News_ is a very useful app for getting online versions of many newspapers all in one. I have several UK papers selected. It also covers lots of magazines and news websites.

_Mini Info_ lets you check up on the state of your battery charge in percentage terms and tells yo how much phone and card storage is left, also your use of CPU and other useful information about the state of your phone.

_Camscan_ is useful for scanning small text items like the specs of products in shops or even notes you have made on paper.

_FBReader_ along with _PGMobile_ for free books, reading and downloading respectively  .

_MixZing_ for music - just try it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 18, 2011)

also, is it worth deleting a load of the pre-installed shit that i'll never use? or should i just leave it? don't wanna fuck it up, but there's tons of crap on there.

eta: nice one hocus, will have look at them. actually, any more you'd reccommend? those you suggested are just the sort of thing i'd look for.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

editor said:


> You're not a journalist or a writer, are you? There is no way on earth I'd consider writing long articles or a book on the unresponsive screen of a tablet, no matter how k3wl it looks.


 
I write for a living yes, and there's no writer or journo I know that would use a netbook for writing.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I write for a living yes, and there's no writer or journo I know that would use a netbook for writing.


That's *very* strange. Most press conferences I go to will have loads of journos using netbooks (or laptops).

iPads are pretty much useless for many because you can't directly transfer images off your camera or use Photoshop, and the onscreen keyboards are nowhere near as good as a physical one. I can't think of any writers knocking out a book on a tablet, but if there are some, they'll be very much in the minority.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I write for a living yes, and there's no writer or journo I know that would use a netbook for writing.


 
This has to be fibs. No way are fiddly tablets better for writing than a net book! 

Although that was quite ambiguous and could mean they use a laptop or traditional paper and pen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

editor said:


> That's *very* strange. Most press conferences I go to will have loads of journos using netbooks (or laptops).
> 
> iPads are pretty much useless for many because you can't directly transfer images off your camera or use Photoshop, and the onscreen keyboards are nowhere near as good as a physical one. I can't think of any writers knocking out a book on a tablet, but if there are some, they'll be very much in the minority.


 
Ah another attempt at moving the goal posts by slipping laptops in there, I never said we don't use laptops, just never seen any using a netbook, laptops are all the rage ime. Netbooks era is over, your points about tablets are moot given the changes coming, the broadening market and the move to cloud computing...clearly we don't see eye to eye on this so not going round this one again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> This has to be fibs. No way are fiddly tablets better for writing than a net book!
> 
> Although that was quite ambiguous and could mean they use a laptop or traditional paper and pen.


 

I never said that I said I don't know any writers, or journos that use netbooks, they use laptops ime. Like I said netbooks era is essentially over.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

*Android 3.0 Honeycomb Playing Nice on HTC Desire HD: Video*

Some bright spark has got Honeycomb running on a Desire HD!



> Okay, Android 3.0 Honeycomb is a tablet specific operating system from the Google guy’s right? But that being the case doesn’t stop some clever hacker from slapping a version of Android 3.0 Honeycomb onto a smartphone now does it.
> 
> So for your viewing consideration today we have some video footage of Android 3.0 Honeycomb playing nice on none other than the HTC Desire HD, which comes our way courtesy of Ubergizmo and by way of the guys over at XDA-developers and YouTube user RiotNOR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2011)

*Lenovo launching LePad Android tablet in June 2011*

Lenovo are due to launch their rather naff sounding LePad (I actually googled this to make sure it wasn't somekind of poor satire!) this June:









> Lenovo has been taking their sweet time putting out their LePad tablet that we finally got to see at CES back in January this year. We heard about their launch plans for the LePad last June, then September, then after it still didn’t come out, they stated they weren’t releasing it until Honeycomb was released. Well, Honeycomb is released, but are we going to see Lenovo make good on their claims? It’s starting to sound like Notion Ink already!
> 
> Well, they aren’t totally matching their word, but sort of. They are launching the tablet, and Honeycomb has come out…but the tablet will reportedly have Android 2.2 on it…not Honeycomb. Fail. Pricing may be the only thing saving this device from total annihilation in the tablet race, which will be between $399 – $449. It’ll be launching in June (we’ll see that when it actually happens), and in China in March.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2011)

coolio, just had a go on http://www.speedtest.net

7.88Mb/s on a phone? fuck me, that is impressive. ping was 39ms. can anyone beat that?

also, how can i make it faster?

eta: wi-fi.


----------



## brix_kitty (Feb 20, 2011)

On wifi I get 9.73 Mb/s, ping 31ms (HTC Desire)  I managed to get it over 10 Mb/s last night.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I never said that I said I don't know any writers, or journos that use netbooks, they use laptops ime. Like I said netbooks era is essentially over.



The advantage of the netbook over the laptop is that it's physically lighter and (perhaps?) Longer battery life. But that's where it ends. 

I maintain that tablets aren't ideal for any kind of lengthy writing compared with a traditional keyboard.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah another attempt at moving the goal posts by slipping laptops in there, I never said we don't use laptops, just never seen any using a netbook, laptops are all the rage ime.


I find it *very* strange that you day that you say that you've never seen a netbook at a press conference. I don't think I've ever been to a press conference where I _haven't _seen one.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2011)

According to new research by uSwitch.com, the iPhone is fading fast in popularity compared to Android. 



> Deciding the most popular handsets based on sales as well as web interest and search traffic, the iPhone 4 is now the sixth most popular smartphone in the UK behind four Android phones and one BlackBerry handset.
> 
> HTC have all three top places in the list, with Android packing Desire, Desire HD and Wildfire phones leading the pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2011)

2.3.3 finally rolling out OTA for the Nexus One!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 24, 2011)

editor said:


> According to new research by uSwitch.com, the iPhone is fading fast in popularity compared to Android.



Interesting, just done a quick count of what everyone in the office has and it's something like

3 HTC Desire Z
2 HTC Wildfire
2 iPhone 3GS
1 HTC Hero
1 Blackberry 8520
1 Nokia N900
1 Samsung something

HTC is way in the lead here...


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 24, 2011)

It's the iphone that is popular at my work place. Android hasn't even registered on their radar. Someone in some advertising department somewhere has been doing their job efficiently.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> It's the iphone that is popular at my work place. Android hasn't even registered on their radar. Someone in some advertising department somewhere has been doing their job efficiently.


There's a definite Android majority amongst my friends now. A year ago it was all iPhones.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I know two people with Desires and one with a Blackberry, everyone else who has smartphones have iPhones.


----------



## grit (Feb 24, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> I think I know two people with Desires and one with a Blackberry, everyone else who has smartphones have iPhones.


 
This really, my nerd friends have them everyone else is bb/iPhone.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

grit said:


> This really, my nerd friends have them everyone else is bb/iPhone.


It's mainly women amongst my Android-owning friends and they're anything but nerdy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2011)

Majority of my friends (mix of your casual and geek types) have iPhones in the main, the odd BB and one or two Android. No one is talking about getting an Android phone though, it's all 'when's the iPhone 5 coming' if it's mentioned at all...


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out this map of Android activations across the globe: http://www.wirefresh.com/global-android-activations-mapped-and-animated-in-tron-like-video/


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had my desire hd for a few days now, and I have to say, it's a fucking awesome piece of kit!


----------

